# Looking for XM-L2 on 20mm stars



## videoman (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone have them in stock in 3200K and 5500K , looking everywhere for them. Thanks.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jan 12, 2013)

videoman said:


> Anyone have them in stock in 3200K and 5500K , looking everywhere for them. Thanks.



Well, you did say anywhere.


----------



## videoman (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, but I am looking for the XM-L2 or XML-2 , the 2 are the latest ones that Cree announced just a while ago. Digikey, Mauser, Cutter, etc, seem to list them but no one or anyone anywhere seems to have them mounted and ready to go on 20mm stars. I do not need a reel of 1000, just a few dozen or so on 20mm stars.


----------



## Toaster79 (Jan 14, 2013)

Contact Mark at Cutter (WeLight user on this forum) and I'm sure he'll have them re-flowed for you without a problem as long as he stocks them.


----------



## WeLight (Jan 14, 2013)

Toaster79 said:


> Contact Mark at Cutter (WeLight user on this forum) and I'm sure he'll have them re-flowed for you without a problem as long as he stocks them.



what he said


----------



## videoman (Jan 14, 2013)

Great ! OK Mark, when will you get em' in ( approx.) ? I need the high CRI's as close as possible to 3200K and also some as close as possible to 5500K.
Let me know, Thanks .


----------



## argleargle (Jan 16, 2013)

Too bad you don't want the blueys, I found them for $6.85 a pop at lightmalls, *Sku:* M0073. Best price I've run across yet. Sorry, browser crashed and I lost the link for 3500k at $8.95, think those were 16mm, though.


----------



## videoman (Jan 16, 2013)

The XM-L U2 is not what I need. It is the XM-L2 . the latest XM-L's with the SC technology. Like this http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/products/xlamp/discrete-directional/xlamp-xml2

The regular ones are easy to find.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jan 16, 2013)

Illumination supply has bare XML-2s they are a 6500k rather than 5500 but they are cheap and in the US. They also sell 20mm stars. You can reflow them on using a skillet ( preferably an electric). If you really dont want to do them your self I could do it for ya.


----------



## p7united (Jan 16, 2013)

Do you have any XM-L2's and stars on hand vesture? I'd definitely be interested in taking you up on that offer.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jan 17, 2013)

I only have one or two here at the moment. I will be ordering a batch today or tomorrow. If there is interest here everyone can just let me know how many they want and I'll get the extras ordered too. With the cost of LED, PCB, shipping to me, and then to each person the cost per would be like $10 per.


----------



## awenta (Feb 6, 2013)

vestureofblood said:


> I only have one or two here at the moment. I will be ordering a batch today or tomorrow. If there is interest here everyone can just let me know how many they want and I'll get the extras ordered too. With the cost of LED, PCB, shipping to me, and then to each person the cost per would be like $10 per.



Hopefully your offering there. I will take a couple, but I would need smaller stars. Around 12mm(14 is fine), to fit on the post of HA22 heatsink. PM with paypal if so.


----------



## awenta (Feb 6, 2013)

And if you happen to have an XP-G2 laying around ill take one.


----------



## videoman (Feb 7, 2013)

Checked out Cutter's site again. They had the XM-L2's listed for availability for after christmas and today they have them listed to arrive at the end of March. 
Doe s any one have the warm, neutral and 5000K's in stock and ready to ship now ?


----------



## arek98 (Feb 7, 2013)

Warm one
http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Powe...ie/CREE-XM-L2-T3-on-Star-LT-2072_120_170.html


----------



## arek98 (Feb 7, 2013)

BTW, if you are looking for video light I think new Bridgelux LEDs may be worth getting some more info about.
http://www.bridgelux.com/products/vero.html
Seems like so far only announcement has been made but they look promising. They may not be available in 5500K though.
They may have higher efficiency and better CRI than XM-L driven hard, after all XM-L is not designed as flood light and trades some efficiency (as power goes up) for having small footprint.


----------



## vestureofblood (Feb 7, 2013)

awenta said:


> Hopefully your offering there. I will take a couple, but I would need smaller stars. Around 12mm(14 is fine), to fit on the post of HA22 heatsink. PM with paypal if so.



Right now the supply is a bit short. Both I and my supplier went through them very very fast. I dont have enough to sell any more plain emitters at the moment because I need to hold on to them for lights. I may have a few I can spare when the next batch arrives in a week or two.



videoman said:


> Checked out Cutter's site again. They had the XM-L2's listed for availability for after christmas and today they have them listed to arrive at the end of March.
> Doe s any one have the warm, neutral and 5000K's in stock and ready to ship now ?



I dont know where to get any warm, but for now illumination supply has the 5000k in a T6 bin bare. If there is enough interest I could get a few and star 'em.


----------



## videoman (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks all, the Bridgelux seem perfect except they are only in high voltages of 21v+. Wish they had 6 or 3v versions.


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 7, 2013)

videoman said:


> Thanks all, the Bridgelux seem perfect except they are only in high voltages of 21v+. Wish they had 6 or 3v versions.




taskled hyperboost.


----------



## arek98 (Feb 7, 2013)

It is much easier to drive high voltage, low current (1-2A) LED then higher current ones. Also losses in cables are smaller.

Taskled hyperboost is nice. You can add pot for dimming (it will shift color though). If you good with one mode it is perfect.
HBFlex would be also good for multiple modes, unfortunatelly for video there is a problem with PWM since HBFlex is switching to PWM for lower output currents (you can read about it in techincal info on TaskLed web). 




videoman said:


> Thanks all, the Bridgelux seem perfect except they are only in high voltages of 21v+. Wish they had 6 or 3v versions.


----------



## videoman (Feb 7, 2013)

Hyperboost's minimum Vin at 8V may not allow full regulation from a 7.2 VDC source as specs need 8V DC. The H6CC fits the bill nicely as 2 leds in parallel at 3V allows lots of headroom from it, and besides, `it does 6000ma split to provide each led the 3000ma if needed. Just wondering about that PWM thing though.


----------



## awenta (Feb 21, 2013)

vestureofblood said:


> Right now the supply is a bit short. Both I and my supplier went through them very very fast. I dont have enough to sell any more plain emitters at the moment because I need to hold on to them for lights. I may have a few I can spare when the next batch arrives in a week or two.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know where to get any warm, but for now illumination supply has the 5000k in a T6 bin bare. If there is enough interest I could get a few and star 'em.



Any updates on supply?


----------



## vestureofblood (Feb 21, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## troisanh (Feb 23, 2013)

Might be interested in 1 also VB, sent you PM.


----------



## vestureofblood (May 8, 2013)

If anyone is still interested, I have XM-L2 U2 6500k emitters available on 16 and 20mm copper stars here.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...-XML-XPG-High-quality-boards!!-quality-boards!!!!


----------



## videoman (May 8, 2013)

Why do the cool ones always seem to be available way before the warm ones ?
Cutter still does not seem to carry the 3000 and 4000K versions of them. Only see them bluish cool ones.
3000K high CRI ones along with the neutrals on 20mm stars. Anyone ??


----------



## pepperdust (May 8, 2013)

I feel anyone should learn to "make there own"

you wil lalways be above anyone in release time, and educate yourself in the process..

also making your own, you get to choose exact LED you want



check mouser for LED, and for XM-L2 they have copper / aluminum stars to mount on, and 16mm copper also at sinkpad


----------



## vestureofblood (May 8, 2013)

I can get some neutral or warm if you want a couple. Do you have a particular tint in mind?


----------



## WeLight (May 10, 2013)

pm me for update


----------



## videoman (May 10, 2013)

Just received 50 20mm stars from Mouser for the XM-L's, got some 90CRI 3000K's coming in as well as the 5000K's. Been tired waiting for them to be ready mounted and seemed no one had them so I will be makin' my own home brew. The world seems to favor the brightest, very bluish ones.


----------

